# looking for yellow shrimp to start a new colony



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

as the title states im looking to turn my 10 gallon tank into a shrimp tank and i'd like to start with a medium sized colony of yellow shrimp (neocaridina)

if you have some please post and PM me with a price and how many you have etc.

im also looking for some cheap shrimp friendly plants for low light/no co2 right now i have a bunch of java fern but thats it.

thanks


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

mykiss has nice yellows.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

o rly? says coming soon on their website, il pm him thx


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

mike i have 6 for $20 if pat doesn't have right now...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Might try Shrimpgirl if mykiss doesn't have any:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...llow-shrimps-reopening-thread-sept-29-a-2765/

Sorry Tom, posted that same time you did apparently lol


----------

